# "Dryer seizure"



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper was at the groomer today and when I picked him up they told me he had what they refer to as a "dryer seizure". They said they have seen it happen before in dogs that are getting older and they said it's comparable to a panic attack. The dog loses control of their bowels and bladder and I can't remember what else she said because I was so panicked. so panicked. They put him down on the floor and he was running around then. There is no loss of consciousness or actual seizuring. I called the vet on the way home and they said to just monitor him for the day and make sure he's acting normal but they figure it was due to extreme stress. My poor poor Pipper. My heart is breaking thinking he's THAT scared at the groomer. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, first let me say I am so sorry this happened to our little Pipper & to you! Hopefully it is a one off.
My own ? is, did he just plain get too hot w/that dryer! I don't think the groomer would tell you because it would show carelessness on their part. It could happen easily. You might think about looking around for another groomer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---so looked this up & here is what I learned:
While it is clear that there are no real warning signals for which dogs will seize, there are things you can do to minimize these seizures in dogs already prone to having them. Possibly. 


First of all DO NOT use a force dryer with a nozzle (especially a cone nozzle) to dry a dog that has had one. The nozzle will cause more stimulation both to the skin and to the hearing induced seizures.
Use cotton balls in the ears and if you have them add a Happy Hoodie as well. This will help tremendously if its sound induced or if, like in my own ears, the sound from the dryer buffeting as it moves triggers the problem. On a sidenote, I cannot be in a car with only one window open due to the air buffeting. I cannot open both back windows of my car either because the noise and pressure change makes me sick. 
Whenever possible, dry the dog with a stand dryer or hand dryer instead of a force dryer. 


When packing ears with cotton I tear the cotton ball into small pieces and insert deeply into the ear canal.

What do you do when it happens? 


It is critical that you not continue to force through one of these episodes and continue drying the dog. It can be damaging for the dog if you do that.
Turn off the dryer as fast as possible.
Remove the dog as quickly as possible from the area the sound is in.
Hold the dog if possible close to your body until they have calmed down.
If that is not possible, place them in a kennel with a pad or towel for their own safety.
After the seizure has resolved, the dogs usually act as if nothing has happened and the groom can continue as normal. 

I always tell the owners that it happe


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dryer Seizures


This is Katie and she has dryer induced seizures If you have been grooming for any period of time you are likely to have seen this happen before. You are drying a dog you have groomed many times before, usually...



groomwise.typepad.com


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Dryer Seizures
> 
> 
> This is Katie and she has dryer induced seizures If you have been grooming for any period of time you are likely to have seen this happen before. You are drying a dog you have groomed many times before, usually...
> ...


I had just finished watching this same vide and it made me cry to think of Pipper being that scared and acting like that. I had also called the groomer back and because my mind drew a blank and I couldn't remember what she had said and she described it just like the video. I will bathe him at home from now on but it just breaks my heart to think of my poor boy that upset. I never ever want him to be scared of anything. 😢. It's killing me to know he was so scared and I wasn't there for him.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry that happened!

Luna's first and only experience at the groomer was so hard for both me and her, that my husband learned how to cut her hair,

Sending you both hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

mylittleluna said:


> I'm so sorry that happened!
> 
> Luna's first and only experience at the groomer was so hard for both me and her, that my husband learned how to cut her hair,
> 
> Sending you both hugs.


I groomed Pipper a few times myself when we were in lockdown but he doesn't let me touch his feet or his face so it's not an option for me to always do him at home. I wish I could. I hate leaving him at the groomer just as much as he hates going there. Next time I have to take him I will bathe him at home first but I'm still going to have myself pretty stressed out about leaving him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, is it possible for you to get permission to remain at the groomers in light of what happened? I think you will still be anxious but at least you will be close. Or. . . can you ask your vet if there is something he can take beforehand that would calm him & then you can take it instead?  jk---I would not give him anything beforehand but I might stay nearby.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, is it possible for you to get permission to remain at the groomers in light of what happened? I think you will still be anxious but at least you will be close. Or. . . can you ask your vet if there is something he can take beforehand that would calm him & then you can take it instead?  jk---I would not give him anything beforehand but I might stay nearby.


I don't think Pipper would behave on the grooming table if I was in sight but I'm thinking of staying close by in the building just in case. I would groom him myself but he doesn't let me touch his feet or face so that isn't an option. I won't have her bathe him any more though, I will do it at home. I called the vet this morning and they said to monitor him all day but I also sent them an email with more questions and a link to the article and video. I can't concentrate on anything today because I'm just so upset thinking about how stressed he must have been. He gets nervous when I first start to dry him at home but I calm him down with treats and kisses and then he's ok. Next time I bath him I'm going to be terrified to dry him now. If I happen to be repeating myself at all its because I'm so stressed right now. I just love this boy so much but you know that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe you can just towel dry him & let him finish w/air dry. I know it isn't ideal but we do what we have to do. Anyone would worry in your situation, Kathy. I am sorry this happened to our little guy but happy they "fessed up." Are you sure they don't give him any kind of sedative before the groom that may have affected him. I guess I just don't trust people to do the right thing.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe you can just towel dry him & let him finish w/air dry. I know it isn't ideal but we do what we have to do. Anyone would worry in your situation, Kathy. I am sorry this happened to our little guy but happy they "fessed up." Are you sure they don't give him any kind of sedative before the groom that may have affected him. I guess I just don't trust people to do the right thing.


Just towel drying him does sound like a better idea. I'm pretty sure there's no way they would give a sedative, he's too lively when I pick him up. He spins in fast motion circles when he sees me just like he does when it's meal time. The groomer said she has a few other clients that this has happened to and she recommended to all of them to bathe the dog at home. We have used this same groomer his whole life so he knows her but he hates going there just like he hates going to the vet. It just gives me a horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach knowing there is something not quite right that went on in his little body. You would know this feeling all too well. It's awful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

I am so sorry. This is the first time that I heard of it. You mentioned before that Pipper got an ear infection because the groomer did not dry his ears properly. I wonder if this has happened before, but this particular one is a bit more serious.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I am so sorry. This is the first time that I heard of it. You mentioned before that Pipper got an ear infection because the groomer did not dry his ears properly. I wonder if this has happened before, but this particular one is a bit more serious.


From what I read Walter, it mostly happens in older dogs so now that Pipper is 10, I guess he's considered older? Pipper has only ever had one ear infection in his life ( knock on wood ) and that was just when he was still a puppy so I think you must be thinking of someone else. Maybe it was some other small ailment he had went to the vet for that you're thinking of and I can't even remember what it was. The groomer said she has a couple of other clients that have to bathe their dogs at home because this has happened. From what I read, it's brought on by the dryer. I just hope it doesn't lead to other worse seizures. When I called the vet they said that it was probably aggravated by stress. I hate this!

I'm editing this post Walter because I think I just remembered the thing you were talking about. It wasn't an ear infection, it was redness in the skin around his eye. Bet that's what you were thinking about because it was happened last spring or winter and the vet came to the conclusion he had injured it somehow.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am So Sorry to hear about Pipper. I never heard of dry seizure. If you decide to bathe Pipper I wanted to mention I bought at Chewy.com microfiber towels it drys their hair real quick being hand dried. I have done that for Cody at times. So sorry for Pipper went through that, so glad he’s home where there’s lots of Love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did notice that in the video the groomer used a "cone" and used it very close to his body---(I have never dried my dogs like that) & he may have gotten over-heated. That your groomer would have had several clients whose dogs have done this I find remarkable. I have had small dogs for donkey's years & I never heard of this happening. 
I have had a hair dresser get really close to my head w/the hair dryer & I yelp. It can burn. Just some more food for thought.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never heard of this in almost 40 years of owning dogs and taking them to groomers. I will say this - my current groomer who I've gone to for over 20 years is wonderful and makes it as fun as possible for the dogs to go there. With all four of the dogs I've taken to her, our first visit was a meet and greet where she met the dogs and let them sniff around for a few minutes. That was a short, free, "consultation" where she met the pups and we talked about how to groom them. And they love going to her!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm going to give my vet a call today and see what they have to say. I just want to make sure that it's a "real" thing but from all the reading I did online yesterday it seems that it's a thing that groomers have been taught to watch for but I want reassurance from my vet. I also want to know if this is something that won't happen again as long as a dryer isn't used on him. As if my poor mind hasn't been stressed enough since covid started, I sure didn't need this added to it.

Have to add, the groomer is the one who suggested I report it to my vet, which is something I would have done anyways. It's not like she was trying to hide anything.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I found a dog grooming forum and copied this from it:

I have three dogs that cannot even be in the room when a dryer is going or they have one of those seizures.

Dooley, an elderly westie mix, would scream, pee, poop and then dig his way out of a cage if he was exposed to the dryer sound. After the first one we never put him back in the room with the dryers and he was bathed when the dryer was on break.

*Sam, an elderly pekepoo, has to be done straight through and sent home because even a dryer going in the building will send him into one. Even a hand dryer sets him off though and he bit through my finger last time, so mom now has to bathe him the day before we groom him and I groom him, then she comes right back.

There are several triggers and I think that some dryers are worse than others for triggers as well. The sound, the warm air around the ears and face.*

And this was another post on the same forum:

*I think on most cases (not all) the warm air is the worst trigger. Sound is definitely an issue for some. But an informal survey on my FB group showed every brand of dryer including a stand dryer and just being in the room with the dryer on are capable of producing the reaction. Worst seizure I evet witnessed the dog was in the room when the dryer cut off, not even bathed yet. He now gets an Express service where mom bathes and dried him at home and I do him on days we are closed.*


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Do they have mobile grooming services there? The ones that come to your house in a van?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

mylittleluna said:


> Do they have mobile grooming services there? The ones that come to your house in a van?


No unfortunately they don't. I have a phone call in to the vet to ask more questions. Hopefully they get back to me sometime today


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

pippersmom said:


> No unfortunately they don't. I have a phone call in to the vet to ask more questions. Hopefully they get back to me sometime today


Good luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One would think it would happen at home when they are dried w/a dryer---has that ever happened to Pipper. I am sorry to sound so skeptical but in all honesty I am a bit! Maybe it is the high pitched sound but then why does it not affect other dogs at the same time who are present. There are just too many unanswered questions for me still. 
Good mom for doing all your research. I will follow w/great interest. We can always learn something new, even if we have gray hair!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> One would think it would happen at home when they are dried w/a dryer---has that ever happened to Pipper. I am sorry to sound so skeptical but in all honesty I am a bit! Maybe it is the high pitched sound but then why does it not affect other dogs at the same time who are present. There are just too many unanswered questions for me still.
> Good mom for doing all your research. I will follow w/great interest. We can always learn something new, even if we have gray hair!


At home when I turn on the hair dryer he gets very figity and kind of panicked looking at first but once I give him some treats and keep reassuring him he then settles down. I don't know what to do the next time I bathe him. I will be afraid to use the hair dryer but worried he will get cold if I don't dry him. My oldest granddaughter works at a Pet Valu which has an in store groomer. I'm going to have her ask this groomer if she has ever experienced this happening.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Some more food for thought from an internet grooming site:
9 High velocity dryers are a gift to groomers, but they offer some safety concerns. This type of dryer works by moving large volumes of air through the animal’s fur to physically push the water off and away from the hair shafts. Both the sounds from the motor and the noise created when the air meets the pet and surfaces around it are loud. Protect the animal’s sensitive ears with cotton, Happy Hoodies, or both. The pressure from high volume air can irritate skin that is already sensitive or compromised and can injure pets if it is blown into the eyes, ears, nostrils, mouth, anus or genital area.

10 Some elderly dogs have adverse reactions to high velocity dryers. Once a dog has a bad reaction to a high velocity dryer, they should not be exposed to them in the future, as it will most likely happen again.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Some more food for thought from an internet grooming site:
> 9 High velocity dryers are a gift to groomers, but they offer some safety concerns. This type of dryer works by moving large volumes of air through the animal’s fur to physically push the water off and away from the hair shafts. Both the sounds from the motor and the noise created when the air meets the pet and surfaces around it are loud. Protect the animal’s sensitive ears with cotton, Happy Hoodies, or both. The pressure from high volume air can irritate skin that is already sensitive or compromised and can injure pets if it is blown into the eyes, ears, nostrils, mouth, anus or genital area.
> 
> 10 Some elderly dogs have adverse reactions to high velocity dryers. Once a dog has a bad reaction to a high velocity dryer, they should not be exposed to them in the future, as it will most likely happen again.


Thanks Sandi. At least I won't have to worry about that anymore because I will always bathe him at home and might not use a hairdryer at all or if I do I will watch carefully for any sign of something going to happen. When he goes to the groomer next time I will tell her to make sure that she's not using the dryer on another dog within Pipper's hearing distance. She already said yesterday that she was putting it in Pipper's chart that this had happened.

Vet called back and she had never heard of dryer seizures either but she googled it and found the same info as I had already found on grooming sites. She said it might not even be an actual seizure but more like a panic attack but unless she was to see it happen she can't say for sure. I'm taking him for wellness bloodwork next Thursday afternoon to make sure there isn't anything going on that I'm not aware of. 

I was already feeling stressed out this happened because it's our Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada this weekend and it's going to be another holiday spent without our family. 😢 My kids and their spouses are all vaccinated but with 11 grandchildren and 10 of them aren't old enough to be vaccinated we just can't risk getting together. I assume Christmas will be the same unless they get the vaccine approved for kids real soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My granddaughter who works at Pet Valu asked their in store groomer if she had ever heard of Dryer Seizures and she said that she has had it happen to her a few times. She said that the dogs are fine and then all of a sudden they are acting like they have lost their mind. It always older dogs. She said when that happens you have to use a different dryer on them next time. I won't have to worry about that though because there won't ever be a dryer used on Pipper again at the groomer


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper was at the groomer today and when I picked him up they told me he had what they refer to as a "dryer seizure". They said they have seen it happen before in dogs that are getting older and they said it's comparable to a panic attack. The dog loses control of their bowels and bladder and I can't remember what else she said because I was so panicked. so panicked. They put him down on the floor and he was running around then. There is no loss of consciousness or actual seizuring. I called the vet on the way home and they said to just monitor him for the day and make sure he's acting normal but they figure it was due to extreme stress. My poor poor Pipper. My heart is breaking thinking he's THAT scared at the groomer. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


I have never heard of this and am so sorry that this happed to Pipper. I hope this was only a one time episode but glad you called the vet. Sending good thoughts and hugs....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, I think you may find that a dryer is a dryer---whether at home or at groomers, although I doubt that you use a cone dryer & hold it that close to his skin. So it is something that has to be reconciled w/reality. You are so right---Pipper should be dried because of possibility of sickness, if not---esp. where you live & the cold weather. The suggestion about using a good, absorbent drying cloth is super but it won't entirely take care of him. You are on the right path of doing the best research possible but you will have to accept the fact that in spite of your very best efforts it may happen again. Self-protection is not perfect. Let us keep hopeful regardless & pray for insight along w/your hard work. Bless you & huge hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am not sure why, but both and Casper needed extra drying to get their ears dried. I find the ears the most difficult to comb out and get dry. And I spend a lot of time with the drier near their ears. I wonder whether you could shampoo the body, but use some kind of dry shampoo on the ears so you did not need to use the drier near the face. You may also try lower speed and lower temperature.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am not sure why, but both and Casper needed extra drying to get their ears dried. I find the ears the most difficult to comb out and get dry. And I spend a lot of time with the drier near their ears. I wonder whether you could shampoo the body, but use some kind of dry shampoo on the ears so you did not need to use the drier near the face. You may also try lower speed and lower temperature.


The groomer had left his ears a bit wet the other day because she said she had to quit drying when she got near the head area. Maybe I can just towel dry his head and ears really well and turn the heat up in the house until he's fully dry.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That certainly would work!! Give it a try and see how it turns out.


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper was at the groomer today and when I picked him up they told me he had what they refer to as a "dryer seizure". They said they have seen it happen before in dogs that are getting older and they said it's comparable to a panic attack. The dog loses control of their bowels and bladder and I can't remember what else she said because I was so panicked. so panicked. They put him down on the floor and he was running around then. There is no loss of consciousness or actual seizuring. I called the vet on the way home and they said to just monitor him for the day and make sure he's acting normal but they figure it was due to extreme stress. My poor poor Pipper. My heart is breaking thinking he's THAT scared at the groomer. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


Oh No!!! Poor adorable Piper😍 when my Maltese, Prissy began having infrequent seizures it was due to liver issues. My vet put her on liver care dog food and they stopped!!


----------



## Rockys Mom (Mar 26, 2021)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper was at the groomer today and when I picked him up they told me he had what they refer to as a "dryer seizure". They said they have seen it happen before in dogs that are getting older and they said it's comparable to a panic attack. The dog loses control of their bowels and bladder and I can't remember what else she said because I was so panicked. so panicked. They put him down on the floor and he was running around then. There is no loss of consciousness or actual seizuring. I called the vet on the way home and they said to just monitor him for the day and make sure he's acting normal but they figure it was due to extreme stress. My poor poor Pipper. My heart is breaking thinking he's THAT scared at the groomer. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


For our Rocky we always ask for the same groomer and do an Express Groom with her. It cost more but she does him at his appt time and we stay there and wait til dhe is done. It cost more b/c she is only working on him, but this solved problems of him getting tramatized and he knows her and she knows him. No kennel infections etc.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Rockys Mom said:


> For our Rocky we always ask for the same groomer and do an Express Groom with her. It cost more but she does him at his appt time and we stay there and wait til dhe is done. It cost more b/c she is only working on him, but this solved problems of him getting tramatized and he knows her and she knows him. No kennel infections etc.


This is the same groomer we have used Pipper's whole life so he knows her, he just doesn't like being there. He doesn't like being away from me. He's only at the groomer for about an hour. I drop him off at his scheduled time and she calls for me to pick him up as soon as he's done.
I had him to the vet today for wellness blood work and the poor guy was so terrified all the way there. It makes me so sad.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Gosh Kathy…im so sorry this happened to Piper. I just watched a video on this and it was hard to watch.
My Ling can not have her hair dried unless i use a diffuser on very low and I have to stand 2-3 feet back. Im basically just keeping her warm so she doesnt get chilled. My groomer uses a large fan on her during the summertime and hangs her home dryer during the colder months for her, otherwise she will cry out frantically 
Also, for Ling the airflow has to be low and noise level has too be lower, nothing high pitched. Even if dryer is on low but still sounds high pitch, she panics, if that makes sense.
I absolutely hate those high velocity dryers the groomers use. They are much too loud and strong for our breed. I bought one and couldn’t wait to gift it to my groomer a month later. It makes for a good leaf blower though 😉


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Gosh Kathy…im so sorry this happened to Piper. I just watched a video on this and it was hard to watch.
> My Ling can not have her hair dried unless i use a diffuser on very low and I have to stand 2-3 feet back. Im basically just keeping her warm so she doesnt get chilled. My groomer uses a large fan on her during the summertime and hangs her home dryer during the colder months for her, otherwise she will cry out frantically
> Also, for Ling the airflow has to be low and noise level has too be lower, nothing high pitched. Even if dryer is on low but still sounds high pitch, she panics, if that makes sense.
> I absolutely hate those high velocity dryers the groomers use. They are much too loud and strong for our breed. I bought one and couldn’t wait to gift it to my groomer a month later. It makes for a good leaf blower though 😉


Joanne it almost sounds like Ling has had the same thing or close to it with the crying and panicking. That video you watched made me cry thinking Pipper experienced that. Groomer said he barked uncontrollably, jumped around trying to get away and lost control of bowels and bladder. Groomer described it as being like a panic attack. My poor poor boy. 
On a better note, I took him to the vet yesterday for wellness bloodwork just to make sure there was nothing else going on and his bloodwork was PERFECT!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Joanne it almost sounds like Ling has had the same thing or close to it with the crying and panicking. That video you watched made me cry thinking Pipper experienced that. Groomer said he barked uncontrollably, jumped around trying to get away and lost control of bowels and bladder. Groomer described it as being like a panic attack. My poor poor boy.
> On a better note, I took him to the vet yesterday for wellness bloodwork just to make sure there was nothing else going on and his bloodwork was PERFECT!


Im so glad everything checked out at the vet and I hope your able to find a solution. Maybe using the fan like my groomer does. Theres no sound and she sets it very low, so it feels like the wind is blowing. It wouldn't seem like it would dry them but it does.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Im so glad everything checked out at the vet and I hope your able to find a solution. Maybe using the fan like my groomer does. Theres no sound and she sets it very low, so it feels like the wind is blowing. It wouldn't seem like it would dry them but it does.


I will bathe and dry him at home from now on and just get the groomer to do the cutting. There is no way I would risk an episode like that happening again. I just hope he's ok with the cutting because that's something I just can't do. I've tried but he doesn't like me touching his feet or trimming around his eyes and I wouldn't want to stress him out by trying to do it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When hubby and Pipper were out walking today they got caught in the pouring rain (and sleet) and Pipper was soaked when they got home. I dried him with my hairdryer (very worried the whole time) and he was fine. He just sat down and enjoyed it. I just didnt dry his head area. This picture is after I was done


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is super Kathy----makes me wonder if the groomer might have used another kind of dryer on him, but not sure if she would own up to it after what happened???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> That is super Kathy----makes me wonder if the groomer might have used another kind of dryer on him, but not sure if she would own up to it after what happened???


I think a lot of groomers use a high velocity dryer but I don't know how they differ than an ordinary hair dryer.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with Sandi. I wonder if there is something about professional dryers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I think a lot of groomers use a high velocity dryer but I don't know how they differ than an ordinary hair dryer.


well, like I said in my earlier post to you, my high velocity hair dryer made for a good leaf blower. The air flow is very strong and noise level is much louder than your home blow dryer. That being said, I have tried to use my dyson dryer on my girls and even though the sound is quieter than my other hair dryers, the pitch is at a higher tone which bothers ALL 3 of my girls.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathy...this is what I use on Ling and I also hang the dryer several feet away so she dries with low to no air flow.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hot-Sock-The-Ultralight-Diffuser-1-pack/127272211?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=9357


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Kathy...this is what I use on Ling and I also hang the dryer several feet away so she dries with low to no air flow.
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hot-Sock-The-Ultralight-Diffuser-1-pack/127272211?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=9357


Well that's really cool. I have never seen a diffuser like that. I might have to try that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Kathy...this is what I use on Ling and I also hang the dryer several feet away so she dries with low to no air flow.
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hot-Sock-The-Ultralight-Diffuser-1-pack/127272211?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=9357


What a great idea. How do you get the ears dry?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> What a great idea. How do you get the ears dry?


Ling is my challenge , she bites me but I try to flip her ear and stand a foot away to dry inside where infection can start, and then just hang (pointing) the dryer at her with the diffuser on approximately 2 feet away for the rest of her body. I use a plant hanger to hang the dryer.
I attached a picture for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Well that's really cool. I have never seen a diffuser like that. I might have to try that.


This type lets very little airflow travel thru vs. my professional diffuser where you still feel some airflow. If Piper is sensitive to the airflow like Ling Ling, then something like this would be very helpful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Ling is my challenge , she bites me but I flip her ear and stand a foot away to dry inside where infection can start, and then just hang (pointing) the dryer at her with the diffuser approximately 2 feet away her ears will dry. I use a plant hanger to hang the dryer.
> I attached a picture for you.
> View attachment 275791


Casper is great getting groomed, he just sits there except when I brush his teeth. My problem is I could dry for 1\2 hour and I swear his ears will still be damp. Its like they are a sponge in the bath, but have a dryer repellent when I try to dry them.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Casper is great getting groomed, he just sits there except when I brush his teeth. My problem is I could dry for 1\2 hour and I swear his ears will still be damp. Its like they are a sponge in the bath, but have a dryer repellent when I try to dry them.


I dry them will paper towels first. They absorb better than any other towel. Also, use a hair pic to separate and open up the hair , so it’s not matted together, otherwise it won’t dry. If air isn’t flowing through, it will take forever to dry.


----------

